# Any 'eyes at Flat Rock?



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Springs Wigglers and ESL's are the most popular baits. I've had good luck on latex wigglers. Spawn and plugs usually take more fish on the Huron but flies can work. Your biggest challenge will be to find an area where the bottom is full of debris so you can get a drift.


----------



## marklisten (Dec 30, 2003)

I am going to check out flat rock on monday. if anyone wants to meet up and talk smack there with me, email me at [email protected]. Otherwise, I will post a post, post-flat rock.
mark


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm looking forward to your report. I'm thinking of putting the boat in at the end of the week.


----------



## marklisten (Dec 30, 2003)

Bad. Water levels looking better. Had one on, and that was all the action for four hours. Talked to ten guys, and one or two got "a bite." nothing landed. Im going to giver her a shot is a couple of weeks. watch for a report.


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

had about the same luck on sunday, had one hook up on a nuke egg. talked to one guy who landed one and thats it, I did talk to alot of guy's who had reported not even a strike in 4hrs of fishing. but what a great day to be out...............


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Knockoff,

G.C. High CLASS OF 87'

Went down there on sunday had one hit not much else, hope this rain comes like they have been talking about.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

PHISH ON!


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

Any word on Flat Rock lately?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I was going to go down today but with cold temps, high winds, snow, discolored water and high water I didn't see much worth in it. I stayed home and got some chores done to free up some future fishing time.

I wouldn't expect too much to have happened today.


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

I'll be down there in the morning bright and early. most likely leaving the boat at home and doing some wading. will post a report tomorrow good or bad.


----------

